# Notifications



## al49 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,
since a month or more I'm not getting any e-mail notification for subscribed threads, is it a common issue or there is something wrong in my profile?
Thanks for letting me know
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2011)

Alberto, there use to be a "Personal Settings" button in our profiles but at the moment I am unable to find it. I will see if I can find it but in the mean time PM a Mod and ask them. They will have more knowledge of this than I do.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2011)

I found it, if you click Forum Actions which is between Community and Quick Links you can disable it. Just scroll down until you find it and. Hope this helps.


----------



## al49 (Nov 4, 2011)

Still not receiving notifications.
May be I'm totally stupid, but I don't understand why I don't receive notifications for threads I subscribed, could someone help me please?

On my "subscribed threads" page I click on boxes and the page is like this:





but I don't receive notifications and, next time I go to that page, boxes on the right aren't showing any mark.

Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2011)

I have not been getting any either, but I don't bother with it. I don't really care to have my email flooded every time someone makes a post.


----------

